# Broken Garage Door



## Meddiki (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello,
Hoping to get some assistance fixing my garage door. It is a single car door, about 25 years old. The Metal wire that attaches to the door and the other end is attached to the pulley for lowering and raising the door, broke off/rotted out. 

My question to you guys is: can I just reattach it or am I out of luck and need to buy a new one? Maybe create a bracket for it and screw it back onto the door? Not sure how much pressure it would need to with stand? 

Please keep in mind I have never touch a garage door before expect to open or close it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSG.
Is the garage door made from wood..metal??
Is the door and frame in good condition?
If the door a frame are Ok..replacing the wire [cable] and pulley should not be too difficult.
Can you attach a picture of said door and pulley?


----------



## Sneakers (Sep 15, 2005)

I have repaired a few garage doors and the problem you describe is very common. You may have more than one item broken, damaged, destroyed. If the cable is broken or damaged, that may be able to be repaired with parts from a hardware store,building center, or handyman. But sometimes when the cable breaks the pulleys and or the spring can be damaged also. You may be able to get the door open with the help of at least another or as much help that you can get together. You will be trying to lift the entire weight of the garage door which can usually be at least two or three hundred pounds or more. Thge spring act as a counterbalance to give the door a near neutral buoyancy, almost like floating in water. That is why I say you need additional help or risk a hernia or back injury. Sometimes the easiest way out is the Yellow Pages for a handyman or garage door repair, but not always the most economical. If this door is as old as you have stated, it might be time for a new one, with new hardware. After many years of operating it gets to the point of replacing one item after another which can cost more than replacing the entire door. My Father had an experience where the spring broke on the garage door and it went flying across the garage. It damaged his car, about $750. for a $20. spring. Luckily it wasn't him in the garage instead of his car. So be careful with any repair that you perform.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You should probably replace all the cables, and the springs as well. If one died, the others aren't far behind. I've had several give way over the years. Note that current regulations require a safety cable threaded through the springs to keep them from becoming deadly missiles if the break or come loose from the anchor point.


----------

